# What would you have liked to have seen Birgit Nilsson sing live?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

If you could go back in time and hear the great Birgit Nilsson in a live opera, which one would be your number one choice. She would certainly be one of the greatest interpreters of any of these roles. I used bad English for the poll question but don't know how to change it.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I voted for Elektra, though I'd certainly settle for Briunhilde!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have never been the biggest fan of Nilsson's art as, for all the splendour of the voice, it seemed rather cold. But the end of he Bohm Tristan is quite remarkable as the huge voice sails over the orchestra. As someone said, she could knock you down at 100 paces simply by opening her mouth!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

No thanks. 

Farinelli now...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Not _Salome_. If I saw Nilsson's Dance of the Seven Veils, you'd have to cut my head off afterwards.

Not my favorite voice quality, but undeniable power. It would be worthwhile hearing her live in Wagner, perhaps her Isolde.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably Elektra, but I don't much like the opera.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I saw her as the _Gotterdammerung_ Brunnhilde and as Isolde at the Met in the early 70s. The _Tristan_ production was stodgy (the Gunther Schneider-Siemssen sets were impressive enough, but the direction was uninspired, the conducting pedestrian, and the Tristan, Helge Brilioth, totally voiceless in Act III - some evening, huh?) - but Birgit just sailed through it like a clipper ship and sounded even fresher in the "Liebstod" than she sounded at the beginning of the opera. Guess she needed a little time to warm up. Phenomenal singer.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I have never been the biggest fan of Nilsson's art as, for all the splendour of the voice, it seemed rather cold. But the end of he Bohm Tristan is quite remarkable as the huge voice sails over the orchestra. As someone said, she could knock you down at 100 paces simply by opening her mouth!


 My Uncle Morris could also knock you down at 100 paces by opening his mouth, but his daily breakfast used to be pickled herring, raw onion, and a shot of whiskey.
Back OT, I would have loved to see Nilsson in Baroque Opera, particularly as one of Handel's fiercer heroines.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I have the Bohm Tristan with Nilsson and she's not half bad, so I went with Isolde.
Plus, T & I is my favorite piece of music - so there you go.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Turandot would be great but her singing is actually not very long. Isolde would be heaven but I found in her Elektra just before she retired that she not only sang well but it really allowed her to show how powerful she could be as an actress even with very few movements. Just by her very commanding presence. Plus Elektra has so many spectacular high notes for her sing, more than you hear in Wagner.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Elektra by god yes yumpin yiminy already!


----------

